# Building design, and other questions.



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

I need an approximation  answer on a question that will develop as we continue.  My thoughts: The mud floods are caused by a technology that is misunderstood by us.The Robber Barron's mansions as well as most large city buildings, churches and others used technology we do not understand.

There seem to be two main styles of architecture implemented, maybe more. The Roman Colonial and the Egyptian style. This type of buildings are placed on every continent. Most buildings were involved in the "Mud Flood". The buildings are advertised having construction dates between 1800-1900 +-some of them were built in an impossible time frame, 18 months to three years.

The advanced knowledge used in the structures were Atmospheric electricity, natural gas, harmonic wave forms.Copper and steel framing was used to transmit the energy to other buildings. The organs would send vibrations into a running pool of water in the basement, mercury balls would be in the water attached to copper bars , connected to the outside of the building.The flow speed of the water through the pool would charge the mercury balls. The organ vibrations coming down the chute, possible lined with granite, would set the frequency for the out going power.

There should be a set of tuning forks about twenty feet above the pool to adjust the frequency, allowing more power and range. Once the Mercury balls have an outside charge, the mercury should rotate and act like a transformer, sending an even bigger charge to the next mercury.

I think the design of the structure,s Arches, windows, steel framing tin plate ceiling covers and vaulted ceilings  will allow earth energies to flow through the structure making you feel positive and without much resistance. The vertical rods with balls both receive and send energy.
If one could divert a small stream from a nice river, I thing the effect would  heal people and plants . My opinion, I can be wrong.

Question: Best thought on where the people went. We are talking over a million on the low side?
Question: The three tombs below were of Robber Barons. I wonder if the Mausoleums came with the mansions?*-




























​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-27 15:35:33Reaction Score: 1


I've experienced the healing and calming energy of a dodecahedron made with copper pipes. Would love to know how this tech works for real so I could build my own. Healing, happiness plus free electricity....what's not to love?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-27 15:52:14Reaction Score: 1


I have never experienced any different feelings inside these buildings besides an obvious "wow factor". But I'm with you on this one. There had to be reasons besides aesthetics for such elaborate plaster (or whatever) work.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-09-04 20:42:54Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> I have never experienced any different feelings inside these buildings besides an obvious "wow factor". But I'm with you on this one. There had to be reasons besides aesthetics for such elaborate plaster (or whatever) work.


A Church in Sibera and a Mosque in Turkey. There is enough wiring on these to make everybody inside happy.



	Post automatically merged: 9/12/18

After a short leave of abstinence, I am working on the theory of " everything vibrates" that vibration can be used for good or destruction.   What ever you name the energy form, in the past one of its functions was helping stabilize the planet from catechisms. Humans become more enlighten the higher they vibrate.The planet would by logic follow the same pattern, but how to achieve thoes world wide frequencies. that stabilize the crustal movements, increase oxygen levels, enhance plant growth and heal the human body?

One would locate amplifiers on as many high places as possible, in populated areas. What about not so populated areas? Homes, Churches, schools, distance mining operations, factories. How about ships? For healing the planet a large disperse network was needed. Iron ships would get the job done. Water conducts and salt water is even better.

The Lighthouses would be a perfect location to send not only earth healing sound waves but also wireless communications. To use a copper or gold megaphone wired to the energy loop. The range  would be considerable. The saltwater conducts through the oceans and the voice commutations through the air.

I think the pictures speak for themselves. In the 1870 plus or minus, Wrought Iron, sometimes called cast iron Lighthouses came into being. They were known as Iron Lighthouses, not steel but iron.

	Post automatically merged: 9/14/18

A side note about the change to cast Iron construction .
*Why is iron better than steel for an electromagnet?*

It is desirable in an electromagnet that the magnetic field will cease when the current flowing through the electromagnet coils stops. If steel is used there is still some residual magnetism when there is no current through the coils. This is an unwanted effect. On the other hand when soft iron is used the magnetic field vanishes when the current stops..     

A side note about the Lighthouses being able to harness the water.

*Why does water conduct electricity better than air?*

Water is a better conductor than air because the water molecules are much closer than the air molecules which are dispersed. Since water molecules are close to each other they can transmit the electrical charges from one ion to another very easily, thus making water a better conductor.

	Post automatically merged: 9/30/18

After reading many reasoned post what my developing picture is this. This planet , if it is one,is connected to other planets by dimensional bubbles that are set in place and triggered just like a garage door. The similar buildings worldwide were part of a nurturing system that healed the planet and all organic life. These particular worldwide buildings have similar components, quartz, granite, crystals, sandstone and water and help transmit a camouflage cover, that's why they still emit energy.The purpose is to rebuild earth after each mining phase. The people rebuilding each time are the original inhabitants which are pure spirit. The spirits over time found a way to manifest themselves into material form.

The material form allows the spirits to grow their population, meaning more capability to resist the mining. The miners, takers, are the various gods that appear in our supposed history. Whatever name we call them. They arrive take control over the population with their divine kingship scam. By the time they are finished most of the original material spirits are dead, waiting for a new material body.
every time the miners show up they leave material technology behind due to continual war with the original material spirits while they are here.

Apparently the miners come through the bubble from time to time for a progress report on how the farm is coming. What does that mean, the planet rejuvenates, grows itself, rocks, trees, animals ect. My experience when certain events happen, we were deployed right behind Special Forces, this could happen in your neighborhood.  One of my thoughts is the atmospheric electricity is used as a type of camouflage. My guess the miners can only see in certain light spectrum's.

I personally think that there are 12-13 garage doors. Others come in with a different agendas, some to help others are ambivalent..


We are at war and have been for eons.

Most of Earth has been stripped mined for the rare earth minarets, by people that opened that garage door.


You have my permission to call me delusional. I can be wrong.

	Post automatically merged: 10/23/18

The stories on the men that built the mausoleums, 1800-1934,in America seems to be similar. Many are born close to Germany, Persia in the 1800's.
They either come from the ruling class or a gifted working class. Both arrive and become wildly wealthy or powerful politically. they have incredible luck growing their business in just a few years. Many have had buildings built but after their death, their family  can not remember who the architect was, this happens with their mausoleums also. Some even buy their tombs from people that are hard to find. If you can build an expensive mausoleum  , at that time, considered a work of art, one would think that the former owner would be easy to find?
So if we follow the mausoleums we may just find a few answers to who these people really were.

I will be updating these files on their history and adding new interesting men to this list.
Note; A lot of these leaders of industry died in 1933, why is that date important?

	Post automatically merged: 10/25/18

Zachary Taylor, was a man with a solid upbringing. He rose in the military to fame and hero status. He died a few weeks after attending a Washington D.C. cocktail dinner, in honor of him winning the Presidency of 1850 just before the war. He came from an area in America , Kentucky; that was  home to the architecture style called " Colonial " See pictures below of 1800s construction.
Make what you will,l I think he was killed because he would not fight against fellow colonials.
My experience has shown me that men in high position will not tolerate a combat veteran as leader. The general will almost always follow the will of the people, When it pertains to war. Men of all classes change in combat period. Those  solider do not want to be responsible for hurting another person for the rest of their life and will work actively to prevent any aggression.

The rub, is men in charge who have not seen war, desire war on others for their personal gain. Evil men. 

Jack Kennedy fell to this same fate. The people in power wanted a war. They picked Kennedy to put the heroes face on the war and sell it.
Kennedy turned on his own people and said no. At that point he was in the way.



*HISTORICAL INFORMATION*
Like Zachary Taylo National Cemetery is located in Jefferson County, Ky., in northeast Louisville. The cemetery was established in 1928 by an act of Congress initiated by the Taylor family to have the government take title to the family burial site where President Zachary Taylor was interred. Two donations of land from the state of Kentucky increased the original half-acre Taylor plot to the national cemetery’s present size of 16 acres. Although the Taylor family plot, which includes a tomb and mausoleum, is encompassed within the walled cemetery, it does not belong to the United States. Despite the best efforts of the Taylor family, the Army judge advocate general decided against federal possession. The Taylor family burial ground is, however, cared for and maintained by the National Cemetery Administration.
Before his tenure as president, Zachary Taylor was the most popular man in America, a hero of the Mexican-American War. He was born November 24, 1784, to a wealthy planter family. By 1800 his family owned 10,000 acres in Kentucky and a number of slaves. In 1808, he received his first commission as commander of the garrison at Fort Pickering, the site of what is now Memphis, Tenn. From there he transferred from one frontier post to another. In 1810, he married Margaret Mackall Smith, daughter of a prominent Maryland family. She followed him from post to post as their four daughters were born. Taylor won fame as an "Indian fighter" on the frontier. The family finally settled in Louisiana, where Taylor assumed command of the fort at Baton Rouge.
In 1845 Texas was granted statehood. Mexico disputed lands along the new state border, and President James K. Polk ordered Taylor and his troops into the contested area. After winning two decisive encounters, Taylor triumphed over overwhelming odds in a battle against the Mexican Gen. Santa Anna at Buena Vista. "Old Rough and Ready" as Taylor was known, became a national hero.
After his victory, clubs sprang to support his presidential candidacy. By then, Taylor was a wealthy slave-owner and the South hoped he would support states' rights and the expansion of slavery into the new areas won from Mexico. The North pointed to his service on the nation's behalf and hoped he would side with the Union. At its 1848 nominating convention, the Whigs named Taylor a candidate for president, and he won the election that November. On July 4, 1850, after attending celebrations in Washington, Taylor contracted a virulent stomach ailment that may have been cholera or typhoid fever, and he died five days later. More than 100,000 people lined the funeral route to see their hero laid to rest.
The president's remains, and those of his wife, who died in 1852, were initially interred in the Taylor family burying ground. In 1883, the state of Kentucky erected a granite shaft surmounted by a life-size figure of Taylor. The United States erected a new limestone neoclassical-style building with a marble interior 43 years later. Over double glass-paneled bronze doors is the inscription "1784 Zachary Taylor 1850." Each year on Nov. 24-Taylor's birth date-military personnel from Fort Knox conduct a wreath-laying ceremony there. Zachary Taylor National Cemetery was listed in the National Register of Historic Places in 1983.
*Monuments and Memorials*
A 50-foot granite monument topped with the life-size figure of former president Zachary Taylor was erected by the state of Kentucky in 1883. Taylor died July 9, 1850.
A memorial sundial was installed in 1930.


----------



## Savoiefair64 (Jun 4, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> KorbenDallas said:
> 
> 
> > I have never experienced any different feelings inside these buildings besides an obvious "wow factor". But I'm with you on this one. There had to be reasons besides aesthetics for such elaborate plaster (or whatever) work.
> ...


This is fascinating! Thank you for your research!


----------

